

4.7m sites using Bootstrap vs 334k on Foundation - ninthfrank07
http://blog.meanpath.com/4-7m-sites-using-bootstrap-vs-334k-on-foundation/

======
dirtshell
Just my opinion, but shouldn't an analytical company provide actual formal
data. While using the data given you could approximate their st dev etc, it
seems weird they would not do a real analysis, seeing as it's so simple :/

